

Ask PG: Why aren't URLs in the HN submission text clickable links? - noaharc

Especially given that URLs in comments are clickable.
======
mcav
From what I've heard, if URLs were clickable in posts, users would be tempted
to do more "Ask HN"-style questions, whereas the preference would be for users
to make long posts on their blogs instead and link to here.

------
allenbrunson
pg has answered this many times. if urls in submission text were real links,
people would be tempted to submit urls in the text box, rather than the url
box, and then editorialize about them.

